# best. head tilt. ever. (and more pics from today)



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm in picture-mode because Kaiser's ears are starting to go up and I can't get over the cuteness. I feel like a little school girl giggling every time he looks at me.



best head tilt ever by jsnail17, on Flickr

And some others:


prowling by jsnail17, on Flickr


profile by jsnail17, on Flickr


dirt boy by jsnail17, on Flickr

He looks so serious in this one!


two heads are better than one by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

what a cutie!!


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

Awwwwww :wub: what a cute puppy! I LOVE the head tilt! (Rivers has that purple toy...he is OBSESSED with it ).


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser isn't quite to the obsessive point yet. He finds more pleasure chewing on the rope than trying to extract his kibble. Maybe when he gets old though...

and thanks!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You photography is amazing! And Kaiser is fast becoming one of my favorite pups on here.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

::big smile:: Thank you!! Photography is my passion; I'm just lucky to have 2 fantastic subjects (can't forget Dakota!).


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Too bloody cute!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

how darn cute is he!!!! i just love him and the picture in your avitar. keep them comming


----------



## chancey (Apr 11, 2012)

oh i luv pups and
he is THE cutest gsd pup ever!!!
i really wish i had known my own chance as a pup... 
thanks for posting!!!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a beautiful face your little boy has!!! just beautiful.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I have to borrow my favourite line from Despicable Me

He's so fluffy I could die!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

OMG Im on cuteness overload. He is beautiful .Love the dirt nose and the serious one. Dakota looks like a great big sister.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Daisy&Lucky'sMom, Dakota is an AWESOME big sis  They do so great together!

Shade, I LOVE that quote!!!

Thanks everyone! I really enjoy sharing him with other GSD fan[atics] hehe. Kaiser brings me so much joy I want to spread it all I can


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I just want to smoosh him! :wub:


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

smoosh away!!! I do it every chance I get <3 <3


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh. My. Goodness. Cutest puppy ever!!!! :wub:


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well, maybe he's tied for first with your Kastle


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

THat head tilt! Your pup is TO DIE FOR cute.


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

hehe thank you :happyboogie:


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

Kaiser2012 said:


> I'm in picture-mode because Kaiser's ears are starting to go up and I can't get over the cuteness. I feel like a little school girl giggling every time he looks at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my favourite one! Whatever is on the other end of that stare has *had* it!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

lol it was another dog. we had 5, including kaiser and dakota, playing


----------

